# Will preg test show on 10dpt, im new to forum



## Daiz1010 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi all im new to this forum  am goin thro my 1st course of ivf i am currently on day 10 post transfer and have become really worried am goin to come on , i had brown blood/discharge when i wiped last nyt not loads but ecerytime i wiped had it on knickers this mornin but wasnt there when i wiped , so i am startin to think its all over ive had really sore boobs last few days and last nyt my body temp must of been really high as my legs were all wet and sticky this mornin all symptoms of period or could it be other symptoms ? Av been readin thro forum and seen ppl have broen discharge and still get a bfp i go  for my preg test(blood) Tomorow at clinic but wanna know it will show today ? I tried a cheap test 2 days ago and it was a bfn so scared to do another but dont think i can wait anymore , i had a 8 cell embryo and got transfered at day 3 , any advice on testing and symtoms would be grateful thanks. P.s  i havnt had any blood since transfer at all since last nyt.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Vic, it is much much too early to test hun - if your blood test isn't even due until tomorrow, it can take another couple of days to show on a pee stick.  stay away from the sticks hun!   

the bleeding could be implantation bleeding, so it's not over yet - the 2ww is organised torture, but i will keep my fingers crossed!!

As for you,, welcome to Fertility Friends!! i am going to move you to introductions and will try to give you a few useful links around the site.

fingers crossed hun!


----------



## Daiz1010 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks sally , i think your right gonna just hold out til tomorow and see wat happens am just prayin it doesnt turn to full on period , al will keep yas informed x


----------



## broody23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Just wanted 2say good luck for tomorrow. I hope you get your bfp.x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

to FF!

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck for today   Keeping everything crossed for you 

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Daiz1010 (Nov 7, 2010)

No luck BFN , thanks anyways x


----------



## Mummy who had PGD (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi Vicdechic,

really really sorry to hear about your BFN.  It is horrible but it does get a bit easier with time.

I see you have Cystic fibrosis.  Did you have PGD or just standard IVF on it's own?  I am having PGD at UCL.  Just wondered as if you are having PGD it might be at the same place and I might have bumped in to you without even knowing.  I'm going there next week for my hycosy.

Good luck with your next cycle if you decide to do another one.

Shona


----------

